# alabama rig illegal in all forms in ohio, possibly all multi lure rigs???



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fellas, (and ladies where applicable)
i just pulled this from the ohio admin. code. looks to me like the alabama rig, double fluke rig (donkey rig), dropshot with shakeyhead or tube as sinker, etc. are illegal in the state of ohio.


(M) Angling means fishing with not more than two hand lines, not more than two units of rod and line, or a combination of not more than one hand line and one rod and line, either in hand or under control at any time while fishing. The hand line or rod and line shall have attached to it not more than three baited hooks, not more than three artificial fly rod lures, or *one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.*

anyone have anymore info???


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like you could use the A-rig with just 3 swimbaits and it would be legal.


Sent from my Droid


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The last sentence is what i'm referring to.... "one artifical baitcasting lure". If you used three swimbaits you would have 3 artifical baitcasting lure..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe the rig is considered one and you are ok along as you use 3 or less hooks in the rig.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bimmer said:


> I believe the rig is considered one and you are ok along as you use 3 or less hooks in the rig.


I could go along with that and i feel that's how it should be, but what about the dropshot with a tube as a sinker or the double fluke rig? Do they follow the same criteria. The dropshot/tube would all be on one line. The double fluke uses a drop leader on a free sliding swivel. Both of those rigs have been used extensively for years in ohio waters. Why do they always put a "grey area" around the laws??? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

The dropshot / double fluke rig would be no different than using two twisters. Have seen that done all the time. But I could see where that sentence would make the (double twister) out of compliance, but haven't heard/seen it being enforced. They could write a boat load of tickets during the maumee run..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Gobi Muncher said:


> The dropshot / double fluke rig would be no different than using two twisters. Have seen that done all the time. But I could see where that sentence would make the (double twister) out of compliance, but haven't heard/seen it being enforced. They could write a boat load of tickets during the maumee run..


Same here. I've used the double fluke and the dropshot/tube for years. Makes me kinda wonder now....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

> one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.


This just means that one lure cannot have more than three sets of hooks. Let's not lose our heads looking for boogie men. Instead of a bunch of internet expert's opinion why not just call or email the Division of Wildlife.
1-800-wildlife.

A bunch of other ways to contact them here:

http://ohiodnr.com/Home/ContactUs/tabid/18270/Default.aspx


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Why do they always put a "grey area" around the laws???


Because laws are written by lawyers and politicians.

If they were written by anglers, they'd be full of lies. Very unambiguous lies tho.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The three hooks per lure is the key. I bought a u-20 flatfish 40 years ago with 4 trebles and it can't be used in Ohio.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey REO that was your 1000th post on OGF. CONGRATS DUDE!!!
Oh I also agree on your comment, Loaded with lots of common sense.
DITTO
by the way I just got back from a trip to the upper p and stopped a Jann's Netcraft for a few items. Picked up 4 umbrella rigs rigs there cheap. Nice looking 5 leg rigs. The jan2012 B.A.S.S. Times article on page 20 goes as follows, (and I quote);
"To comply with the state law, some are stting up their Alabama Rigs with three lures with hooks and two lure bodies without hooks that serve as decoys. Other states restricting rigs to three hooks or fewer include Colorado, Ohio, Rhode Island, Washington, California, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin." Thats BASS's take on the laws but that doesnt mean it is the law, just the opinion in that article by John Neporadny the senior writer/author for bass-times.
good luck ya'll
donm


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If it's constructed to be perfectly legal here in Ohio and you want to use then by all means do so. Personally I'll only go as far as a double fluke setup or a double crappie jig rig. I get upset when I lose one single lure let alone a set up with three baits on it.


----------

